# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Best type of wet area sealant (silicon, polyurethane etc)

## TheOtherLeft

Hiya gurus, 
i'm after advice on the best type of wet area sealent to use, eg resealing grout in between tiles etc. 
I currently use Selley Wet Area Silicone. I've noticed you can buy Selleys Wet Area SPEEDSEAL Silicone now as well. Is there much of a difference between the two? Which one is better? 
Also is there a better product? I'm familiar with SikaFlex polyurethane adhesive/sealants in my tinkering with the 4WD and understand it's better then Silicone for some applications. 
Looking at the Sika website is a minefied due to the plethora of products available. Which Sika product is the best for wet area applications - mould resistent etc? 
I've searched this forum and many people mention Sika but not a specific product. 
Thanks,

----------


## jiggy

I sometimes wonder if they use the same product and just package it differently. Why are you resealing grout between tiles with silicone rather than regrouting ?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I have avoided the use of any product containing silicone because nothing sticks to it, I prefer one of the Sikaflex line of products, one made specifically for the application in hand. 
As a Water proofing contractor I use a lot of Sikaflex11FC a good all rounder and fast curing as well. 
Always clean the area before applying any sealant, I use Acetone, and never lick your finger to run along the bead, the enzymes in your saliva is what makes it go yellow. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## TheOtherLeft

> I have avoided the use of any product containing silicone because nothing sticks to it, I prefer one of the Sikaflex line of products, one made specifically for the application in hand. 
> As a Water proofing contractor I use a lot of Sikaflex11FC a good all rounder and fast curing as well. 
> Always clean the area before applying any sealant, I use Acetone, and never lick your finger to run along the bead, the enzymes in your saliva is what makes it go yellow. 
> Good luck.

  Thanks for the referenc to 11FC. On their data sheet they don't mention anything about mould resistance. Do you have problems using it in bathrooms/kitchens?

----------


## stevoh741

I used sikaflex (thinking it was superior) in my bathroom and laundry. After about 3 months it turned yellow and looked chithouse. Then spent friggn hours trying to cut it out (tough as buggery) and replaced it with selly's wet area. Still as white as the day it went in (4 yrs ago). I wouldnt use anything else!

----------

